# Hymer/Trumatic water heater.



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Back again with a water problem, how I would love to simply get in the van and drive away without the constant problems /irritations that are spoiling all the fun.
I have a 1999 Hymer b584 that has a Trumatic water heater. I have followed the manual re bleeding the system of air but I am not able to heat the water, plenty of hot ducted air though.
I have had the water heater switched on for approximately 20 minutes and there was a slight smell of burning so I switched it off again/again. The manual says leave it for 80 mins to get the water hot but I have chickened out !!
Was I simply smelling burning because I was in the cupboard investigating, also how can you tell that the boiler is actually full of water. Does water flowing from the hot taps indicate that the boiler is full. Watching for signs of water moving through the clear tubes to and from the boiler showed nothing.
I hope this all makes sense to someone out there, thanks for whatever help is forthcoming.
Norman.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

To make sure the hot tank is full turn the hot taps on one at a time until they flow freely with no sputter

on our hymer a 544 we had to park nose down a hill to clear all the air out

joe


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for that


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

The smell is normal, there is an upgrade for the boiler, mines been done but still smells like its on fire.
Dennis


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep as above, I first turn on both the kitchen hot tap and the bathroom tap on togeather untill both flow without any air then turn them to the cold and make sure you have a good flow.... always start with the hot water side to fill the hot water tank up etc... i'm talking of the c3002 and the c6002 series


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you gents. Clive, so the water comes through the hot side cold and then mins/hours later it is hot as should be.
I would hate to see the van burnt to the ground and me thinking "knew I could smell burning" :lol:

Edit, forgot to ask, how long approx before the water is hot, thanks again.

Norman.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep once you have the hot water tank full and free of air, and then logicaly you have turned off the taps!! on the gas setting for 60c it should take around 50 minutes for the orange led to switch off thus indicating the hot water is upto temp... yes is dose smell as it dose get very hot inside an enclosed space.... i just make sure its well ventelated.... hope that helps..


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It should be a fairly straightforward process once you get the hang of it (I'm assuming you are still finding out about the van - not someone who knows how it should work, but now have a fault - forgive me if this assumption is wrong.)

1. Make sure the two drain valves in the hot and cold pipelines are shut. These are small white plastic wheels that should be turned clockwise (do not over-tighten). I don't know where they are in your model, but in mine they are in the base of the wardrobe alongside the Truma. In the double-floored models they are next to the waste water dump valve handle.
2. Make sure the Truma frost protection valve is in the up position. This is a red button in a housing next to the Truma. It drops down when the temperature falls below 4ºC and dumps the water from the heater to protect it from freezing. It can only be reset (pulled up so it clicks into place) when the temperature is above 8ºC.
3. Turn the sink tap to hot and run it until water flows and stops spluttering. Turn tap to cold and check same condition.
4. Do the same with the bathroom tap. (Steps 3 and 4 can be done together - if your arms are long enough!)
5. Shut off all taps and wait for the water to get hot - about 30-40 minutes on low temperature, up to an hour on high temperature settings.

If you have done all this and it is still not working, there is a fault. Possibly the pressure relief valve in the hot outlet from the Truma has failed. If the water is not getting to the taps in the first place, you may have a faulty pump, or a faulty drain valve.

Good luck.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Philip the frost valve can be reset at any tempreature if the truma is switched on.... if that helps anyone else


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Norman,

Yes as everyone has said just run the hot tap till it stops spluttering and the tank should be full if you had enough water in your fresh water tank.
If you have had the power off or the van has been cold enough the dump valve might have tripped and then the tank won't fill because the valve will be open.
If you lift up the hinged lid inside the wardrobe you'll see the button next to the heater. It should pull up and stay up.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

clive1821 said:


> Philip the frost valve can be reset at any tempreature if the truma is switched on.... if that helps anyone else


It can indeed Clive, as soon as the temperature creeps up a little.

However, I would point out one trap for the unwary. If you fill the fresh tank before going away and the temperature is at the borderline of tripping the Truma valve, then set off on your travels, it is possible for the valve to trip whilst you are en route. Our van has the water tank inside under the settee and the water head is therefore higher than the Truma valve; so on arrival at a site at say 9pm on a Friday night in Winter, the tank can be almost empty. This may not be a problem for vans with the fresh tank in a double-floored void, since the water level will be below the Truma valve.

My solution to this problem (created last Sunday and not yet tested in action) was to make a collar from a plate of thin plastic (about 1 - 1.5mm thick) through which I drilled a 12mm hole. From this I cut a slot to one edge. Now, I can pull up the Truma valve and slide the strip of plastic into a notch that runs around the base of the red button. Hopefully this will solve the water dumping problem but I must remember not to leave my device in position once it has fulfilled its task.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

our boiler smelt as though it was burning but it turned out to be the dust which had settled on top. Wiped off with a damp cloth and problem sorted


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you one and all, I will attend to it tomorrow evening, a run took priority tonight !!
Norman.


----------

